# Sharon Woods update?



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

With this being my first year fishing Sharon Woods, I have noticed that the vegetation/algae that covers the surface of the shore line has gotten worse and worse, or thicker and thicker (however you want to look at it), as time has gone on. Starting from Spring, till about a month ago (last time I went out).

For those of you that go here regularly, Does that get even more thicker, and cover more area as summer/heat continue to rise? Does it not slow down till colder temps roll through in the fall?

Has anyone noticed if the bass are going deeper, towards the center, or do they home themselves in the thick of this vegetation? 

I haven't been there in about a month, anyone have an update they'd care to share?


----------



## Nitro901bassman (Dec 20, 2015)

I know they have plans to dredge the lake this year. The park series bass tournaments are not fishing it this year and staying on Winton Woods and Miami Whitewater. I suspect if you contact the boat house they could provide more information. Winton Woods has provide much better bass during the past few years than Sharon Woods due to all the weed growth.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Never fished there, so unqualified to offer advice, however, I am old enough to recall the first time the lake was "rehabilitated." Fertile run-off, siltation, summer bloom, yada-yada. You know the drill....


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I was at winton wods about a month ago as well. I remember as I dropped the kayak in the water, the flood gates opened for all the tournament fishing boats, and let's just say...my day was over. I still went out but I didn't catch a thing. There had to be close to 30-40 boats. Which placed them very close to each other trying to fish. 

Is there a way to know if and when there will be tourney's? So I could stay clear that day


----------



## Nitro901bassman (Dec 20, 2015)

The tournaments are on the Hamilton County Parks schedule of events. There is a tournament at Winton Woods this Sunday.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok thank you


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I just saw the Hamilton County Parks schedule on their website. That's quite handy. Thanks for the help.
Anyone else would like to know the calendar of events, here ya go: 
https://www.greatparks.org/calendar


----------

